# Look at Yourself



## Nick (Dec 10, 2011)

A trip to your room confirmed it:
your mirror’s broken.
Once I would have blamed it
on ugliness, with childish giggles
and wishes for snow the next day.
But this winter’s much colder.
The winds are thicker and sharper,
cutting into this foundation
like your fist
to your sunken, honest mirror.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 11, 2011)

Very cutting poem Nick, pun not intended. I like the switch in the middle to a much darker theme with the one sentence:



> But this winter’s much colder.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 11, 2011)

I really appreciate the picture this paints.   "Like" isn't quite the word, as it implies a warmth that I do not feel.  "Respect" perhaps.  Anyway, this is a brilliant piece.  Thank you for letting us read it.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2011)

I loved the dark, subtle tension created here. Mysterious and intriguing, complex and compelling---this is a powerful poem... Peace...Jul


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 18, 2011)

I simply must echo Annie's brilliant. I adore this, Nick, for its brutal honesty and cutting wit. I can completely relate to this one, love, well done, and wonderful to read you again.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Unseen (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, this hit it home for me. It would take A LONG story to explain why, maybe someday. But yes, good job It was extremely effective on me.


----------

